# 40k movie website



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.ultramarinesthemovie.com/home

http://www.codexpictures.com/news.html


Here's the film studio has to say.



> *Introducing Ultramarines – A Warhammer 40,000 Movie!*
> 
> 27 September 2009
> *For the first time, Games Workshop’s globally renowned Warhammer 40,000 universe is to be realised in a feature-length movie on DVD.*
> ...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Why why why why do they insist on pushing the smurfs so much? They are the most bland uninteresting chapter out there. Any of the other first founding chapters are exceedingly more interesting, with deeper background and richer fluff.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Why why why why do they insist on pushing the smurfs so much? They are the most bland uninteresting chapter out there. Any of the other first founding chapters are exceedingly more interesting, with deeper background and richer fluff.


Who gives a shit, its a massive step in the right direction.

How awesome will this be for the hobby if it becomes a big cinema hit?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Problem with the ultramarines is that their name is a bad joke. Sort of embarrassing to have them as the flagship 40k army really, and when that name comes up it doesn't seem cool.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Someguy said:


> Problem with the ultramarines is that their name is a bad joke. Sort of embarrassing to have them as the flagship 40k army really, and when that name comes up it doesn't seem cool.


Yep, but before treading into minute details and the intricacies of 40K universe, don't you think it's better to come up with something generic and easy to grasp? It's a good way to arouse interest and entice people to delve into more special stuff. Each time I'm explaining the 40K universe to friends, I'm at a loss for what to unveil and what not to, for I don't know so well anymore what can be put aside and what is REALLY essential.
Starrting with the _Ultramarine_ seems to be a natural and clear choice as an introduction to one of our favorite gaming universe... according to me.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Who gives a shit, its a massive step in the right direction.


 I'm totally with you on that; I man, the 40K universe is just an incredible creation when you step back and look at it all, and I'm always a bit surprised by the fact that so little has been done with it film-wise so far. Can you imagine what the Heresy war itself could look like with decent CGI behind it? God, the potential is amazing...I dream that Spielberg - in his dark and brutal _Schindler's List_ and _Saving Private Ryan_ mindset - will get the 40K bug and push to make a film of the Heresy itself. He could get the budget to make it look right, he's able to be harsh and brutal enough to make it bloody and violent enough on-screen, and he has the star-drawing power to bring in decent actors in to do it. I get chills thinking about the 40K films that _could_ be made...

...I still wish it hadn't been the blandest chapter in creation, though. Who knows, maybe bringing it to life on screen for a proper length of time - i.e. enough to get some real characterisation happening - will allow them to put a bit more personality into the Smurfs. God knows, they need it; I guess that, as *Carnivore* says, it does make sense to start off what will hopefully be a long-running franchise with the 'middle ground'. 

_*becomes a Jedi Master, camps in GW HQ's car park and uses the Jedi Mind Trick to convince them to make this movie about Space Wolves instead*_


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

In my humble opinion, they are limited in terms of well known chapters without a name that is 'a bad joke'.

Dark Angels may remind people of the TV show Dark Angel.
Blood Angels (and I'm a new player) is still a bit cheesy sounding.

Maybe a lesser known chapter (I still think of DA, UM, BA, and SW as the 'big 4') could have been the subject of the movie.

Salamanders, White Scars, Raven Guard have less cheesy names IMO.

But seeing as how they are also releasing the Space Marine video games on consoles featuring UltraMarines, it makes sense to get the most exposure for one recognisable chapter, so that it sticks in the mind of the most people.

Then again, if it is a straight to DVD release, it will probably be just the WH40K fans buying it.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Im already mentally preparing myself for seeing Will Smith, or some other "funny action guy" actor ruining everything that could have made the film awesome:alcoholic:

Movie Companies wants to make money, they dont care that hard about ruining details, see various comic-book films for examplesuke:

Im not saying that this must fail, Im just saying that the chances are far to high for my personal liking.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

DeathTyrant said:


> Then again, if it is a straight to DVD release, it will probably be just the WH40K fans buying it.


This is probably whats going to happen, so they could have picked a better First Founding Chapter that would interest more fans, or done the Heresy. I wonder who would play Horus......


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Im already mentally preparing myself for seeing Will Smith, or some other "funny action guy" actor ruining everything that could have made the film awesome:alcoholic:


*Press Announcement:*
'Miramax is proud to announce Jim Carrey to play the role of Leman Russ in the upcoming 'Warhammer 40,000' movie this Fall. Interviewed on-set as his fake beard was being glued on, Carrey said "I'm super excited to be part of this project! Uwe told me on the initial reading that he wanted Leman to be something of a comic relief to all this 'grim darkness' stuff in the rest of it. I showed him my trademark move - wiping the beer froth from my big power sword thingy - and he loved it. And the make-up's amazing, too, I mean wait till you see Sanguinius - Vin Diesel looks super cool with his wings on!" Shooting continues on the project, although rumours that Jessica Alba is to play Sister Amendera Kendel are as yet unconfirmed.'


_*wakes up sweating from the nightmare*_


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> ...Uwe


Don't ever scare me like that again! :angry:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> Erik Mogensen


My heart skipped a beat - I thought it said Viggo Mortensen then. Disappointed to say the least.

As to the Ultra Marines debate, just be glad it wasn't Blood Ravens. 

As for the "codex pictures", they don't have any productions under their name, so I'll wait until I get some more ideas. If it's anything akin to the DoW Vanilla opening trailer (as opposed to the DC and SS *shudders*), then I'll be a happy bunny.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

guaranteed this is straight to dvd release and only guys who play already will see it. as for who will be in it? no one famous i'm sure. this would have been better as a guard film, that way you wouldn't need it to be cgi, jason statham as the rough and ready kasrkin or hardened vet sgt, colin firth as the experienced guard captain, sean connery as the venerable lord castellan. it would have been simpler and easier for non players to understand the concept and you could then introduce the other races. but it doesn't matter, it's gonna be pale by the comparison of what it could be if they had a good budget and a decent director


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, we wouldn't want to pre-judge it before we saw it, would we?


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

firstly sigh ultramarines conversely though it could be blood ravens and heads would roll literally

secondly it worries me that you only have to be 13 to receive updates bout the flim if this ends up being a watered down 12A i swar to god peopl will burn


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sei 'fir said:


> firstly sigh ultramarines conversely though it could be blood ravens and heads would roll literally
> 
> secondly it worries me that you only have to be 13 to receive updates bout the flim if this ends up being a watered down 12A i swar to god peopl will burn


Better get the promethium ready then Sei'Fir

This film has to be PG or 12, any more and they're cutting a huge chunk of their potential customer base from the profit.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I remember in a thread not so long ago, people were saying how much they'd love a movie set in the 40k universe.

Now it's announced, seems most people want to whine about it being Ultramarines.


Ultramarines wouldn't be my first choice, but I'll take it over no movie at all.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmmmm the site doesnt work for me


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

My opinion on this movie in short is:

*INCOMING EPIC FAIL!!! BRACE FOR IMPACT!!!*

Unless of course if another miracle happens as with Lord of the Rings; most of the fans thought that its going to end in disaster, but it came out pretty well (I for one loved it). Best would be (IMHO of course) if it were 18+ with the brutality of Sin City, directed by Michael Bay (hes awesome when it comes to destruction) and Steven Spielberg (overall goodness), storyline would be that of Space Marine (the one with Imperial Fists, you know, Lexandro d'Arquebus, Biff Tundrish and Yeremy Valence) and no famous actors. Though Arnold would make a nice Biff. :grin:


----------



## ejacobs (Sep 27, 2009)

I guess I'm in the minority; I'm actually looking forward to it. It isn't going to be live action, just CGI, probably very much like their previous work on Bionicle, though hopefully much darker. 

What I would also like to see is a serial production, mich like Star Wars: The Clone Wars cartoon. I think short 30 minute episodes, would allow the telling of some very diverse stories and also allow for many different factions to be covered in separate, but perhaps overlapping, story archs. I'm not talking about daytime kiddie fluffy cutsie cartoons either. More adult swim stuff; though they could leave out nudity and swearing, since that doesn't crop up in GW's fluff, or the BI books.

Just some thoughts.

Hoping for the best.

E


----------



## drummerholt1234 (May 27, 2009)

I would like to see a trilogy of Dark Angel movies!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Why Marines?

Guardsmen would be better, keep the marine as the supreme beings that shock and leave the protagonists in awe.

I'd sooner see a film about a Guard unit with Marines in the finale.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'd prefer a two-hour movie. Pretty easy, especially if you consider that it takes around half an hour to establish a decent setting. And there can be nudity if there are going to be Slaaneshi Marines or Daemons. I don't want to see an "I'm twelve years old and whats this"-friendly 40K movie. I want people to be torn apart by Daemons of all sorts, chainswords ripping the guts of Orks... the usual. 40K is for adults, not babies. Babies should go back to Counter Strike.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Why Marines?
> 
> Guardsmen would be better, keep the marine as the supreme beings that shock and leave the protagonists in awe.
> 
> I'd sooner see a film about a Guard unit with Marines in the finale.


They might want to steer clear of any "Starship Trooper" or "Terminator 4" comparison...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Carnivore said:


> They might want to steer clear of any "Starship Trooper" or "Terminator 4" comparison...



Not sure if doing a guard film would be similar to starship troopers or not, the propaganda side of it would be similar, but the gritty 41st millenium feel would make it quite different. Although if marines made an entry in the finale, I can see it being very similar to the ending of troopers 3, especially if nids are the enemy


----------



## baggy42 (Jul 17, 2009)

in all fairness, I really enjoyed the intro to dawn of war 2. the game carried a 16+ age rating. I am unsure on how that translates to to films, however it had gore, people being shot in the head, and a dreadnaught crashing through a wall and having an eldar bbq. more of the same will do me fine! success may bring a greater development into films, a fully CGI movie is still a risky business!. I agree that in terms of a deep and driven story there are some really good areas that might be good to cover - i.e. dark angels/ alpha legion/ daemon hunters. however this is still most likely going to be primarily purchased by people who are into games workshop and lets face it, although not the most compelling chapter, 70 minutes of ultramarines will be pretty cool!

who knows if a success maybe some more?


----------



## ejacobs (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't have the numbers, but how many people world wide play 40k and fantasy? I think it is up to us to make this a success, and yet, provide critical feedback (hopefully they'll listen) to the creators about what they can improve; avoiding negative critiques that don't provide a way to improve.

I'll get it, simply to support the genre and get more out there.

E


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

i know this has been said already but if this movie is going to made for a young 12yo+ audience (which would completely ruin the vision of the 40K universe), I believe it will be a huge disappointment for us older fans. I'm crossing my sci-fi violence loving fingers that we'll see something like the opening of the original DOW. You can't have chainswords and a PG rating no way in fucking hell. Very excited though. Any ideas on a release date?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

70 minutes isn't movie-length, hell its only about twenty-five minutes longer than your Star Trek episode and god knows those stories could be wrapped up unsatisfyingly. And the Ultramarines, a chapter so bland their named after the colour of their armour? Let me see, Space Wolves, Dark Angels, Blood Angels, Imperial Fists, Crimson Fists, Mentors, Sons of Orar, the list of infinitely more interesting chapters goes on...

Yes I know some of you are excited, but why? 70 Minutes of bad acting, bad dialogue, and a plot so poor it could be a neighbours episode, that's all your going to get. Of course thats in the parts of the world where the DVD is actually released. Keep 40K where it belongs, on the tabletop.

P.S Before you ask the original Dawn of War series is the only decent 40K computer game(s).


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Sullen One said:


> 70 minutes isn't movie-length, hell its only about twenty-five minutes longer than your Star Trek episode and god knows those stories could be wrapped up unsatisfyingly. And the Ultramarines, a chapter so bland their named after the colour of their armour? Let me see, Space Wolves, Dark Angels, Blood Angels, Imperial Fists, Crimson Fists, Mentors, Sons of Orar, the list of infinitely more interesting chapters goes on...
> 
> Yes I know some of you are excited, but why? 70 Minutes of bad acting, bad dialogue, and a plot so poor it could be a neighbours episode, that's all your going to get. Of course thats in the parts of the world where the DVD is actually released. Keep 40K where it belongs, on the tabletop.
> 
> P.S Before you ask the original Dawn of War series is the only decent 40K computer game(s).


Hmmm, ever the optimist, are we? 


Sure, with a straight-to-DVD release, that's likely what we're going to see. But there's always a chance it'll turn out at least halfway decent, especially if (as has already been mentioned) it turns out anything like the DoW clips. 

I think, in this particular case, it'll be best to reserve judgment until the movie is actually released. Much like the forthcoming Boondock Saints sequel, I'm at least half-convinced it'll suck, but I'll still lay out the money and sit through it. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW alot of negativity for some thing thats not even released yet,surprised that some of you have written it off already, a 70 min version of the dawn of war intro's doesnt seem like something that should be knocked before we have seen it.yes its straight to DVD,what did you expect? this is warhammer not disney,even the current comic book and scifi movies went through many years of been treated like B movies by the industry.
Not sure why the rating is an issue, dark knight was a 12 and i wouldnt call that a "Kids" movie,besides fantasy violence against aliens does not carry as high a rating as human violence and honesly do you want to watch 70 mins of chain sword ork disemboweling? Personally i would like some plot in my animation.

Just give it a chance,you never know,it could lead to bigger things movie wise,could even lead to other chapters or the heresy making it in to dvd format if the sales are their.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> Why Marines?
> 
> Guardsmen would be better


I would agree with that

I don't care that the news is ultramarines (although they are bland, boring and just plain shit) I just care that its about bloody speece mareens (who are bland boring and just plain shit).

although I suppose they have to choose the 1 army they actually give a damn about and have hard-ons for, otherwise how will they keep there fanbase of kids who have only just outgrown there Tonka Toys


----------



## Sinjordan (Jan 12, 2009)

*Finally!!!!!*

Now that is some damn good news! I was always hoping for a Horus Heresy live action production (hey what can I say, I'm an optimist.lol) 
It may be the Ultramarines but I am definately excited by how things will develop afterwards.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Ah, the internet. A place where people can voice their opinions about a yet-to-be-made movie as pure facts.

I'm going to assume that, although it's focusing on the Ultramarines, there are going to be plenty of things like IG, Orks and Eldar also present.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

You never know this could only be the begining. We could see movies for most all of the main Space Marine Chapters. After that the xeno Races as well if this thing sells realy good. *( And by the way lets knock off the UltraMarine hateing because i my self used to play them and there may be more people that do as well. So be cociderate of outher peoples feelings from now on ok people.)*


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the UltraMarines in my book. GW wouldn't have used them for the movie if they didn't think it would make a bad movie. 

If the movie weren't gonna have SMs I think a Ciaphas Cain movie would be interesting. Like "Caves of Ice". Orks, Necrons, snow..........so many options. The Heresy would be the shit(but would probably be a very large DVD box set) but I'm getting ahead of myself. _puts down the joint_ :smoke:


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

Do you really want GW's first movie to be an ambitious Horus Heresy film?

Right. That'll do well. They are taking their first steps using a an element of their franchise that is easily recognizable and that can go alongside other various elements they are putting out (like the video game). This should help get it exposure. If this film does well enough, they will be more likely to continue forward with more ambitious projects.

If GW knows one thing, it's building up a story around their game, and their fluff is pretty interesting stuff. Even still, Ultramarines might still be a false start for them. Heck, even Marvel was putting out some pretty awful stuff before they got their feet under them.

As long as the story is good, I think it will do well. The CGI isn't as important as the story, and that will tell all.


----------



## YearOfTheTroll (Aug 16, 2009)

Hopefully it won't be to long until a trailer is released, then it will be easier to judge how it will turn out. Pity it's Ultramarines, but it's got to be better than nothing. I think it will probably be released March/April to coincide with the realease of the Space Marine game. Maybe after this DVD they will try again with the Bloodquest MOvie that was to be released a while back.


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

I definitely stand in the "excited about it" camp. I've always loved the CGI intro/cutscenes in the video games and I feel it's about time they expanded them to a longer format.

Ultramarines? Sure, I don't mind.

As for the audience, well it will of course be mostly the 40K players seeing it but there is definite opportunity for non-gamers to be exposed to the film. Obviously not as much as if it had a cinema release but better than the film not being made at all.


----------



## baggy42 (Jul 17, 2009)

I really dont mind the ultramarine inclusion, i could be that out of alot of he chapters they can be the nearest thing to the good guys that the space marines have. most of the other chapters have their little charms, i.e. the red thirst, the fallen, not following the codex astartes


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Judas Masias said:


> *( And by the way lets knock off the Ultramarine hating because i my self used to play them and there may be more people that do as well. So be considerate of other peoples feelings from now on ok people.)*


why?, are people really gonna get offended because we hate blue plastic space men toys? and have done for years, probably longer than most ultramarine players have been playing them, if so, then I laugh at them and there feelings.







spell-check is useful


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Although I think a different Marine chapter would be cooler, The Ultramarines are a good starting point. Sure they may be a little bland, but they are the poster-boys for Space Marines and GW as a whole. likewise they have no deep intricate backstory, or defining characteristic and are a good building block for later films. Imagine how confusing it would be to show the Imperial Fists followed by the Space Wolves?


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

baggy42 said:


> I really dont mind the ultramarine inclusion, i could be that out of alot of he chapters they can be the nearest thing to the good guys that the space marines have. most of the other chapters have their little charms, i.e. the red thirst, the fallen, not following the codex astartes


Don't feed the _Imperial Fist_ supporters :biggrin:


----------



## ejacobs (Sep 27, 2009)

The Umarines are a good start. It's all marketing. Start with the "good"est of the goodguys and then branch out from there. Besides, you can always introduce tyranids and orks, and chaos, and IG, and all that with the Umarines.

E


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*



Stella Cadente said:


> ...if so, then I laugh at them and their feelings.


 Is it wrong that this gave me a mental image of several squads of Ultramarines standing outside a castle being insulted by a French taunter?

"Ah don't theenk so, blue-coloured bedwetting types! Your Primarch was a hamster, and your Emperor smells of elderberries!"


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

i think the biggest biggest problem might be the high standard we have all set for a production of this calibur, already condemning it cant look good for the producers. this might be the reason that it has taken GW so long to sum up the courage to take the step

i think it will be positive, why cant we take the same approach we do when we play-its all about having a good time, and this movie will be a reflection of a hobby passion to blow shit up and kill eachother- looking forward to it


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i got halfway down this thread, and by the looks i gather this, most people complain that a company like gw doesnt do something big like a movie, and then when they anounce one, they still complain. no wonder why GW is striving to please its costumors when they just complain about things.

but im with jez with this, who cares that its ultramarines, would be better if it was orks, but i still dont care, its a freaking wh40k movie guyz, ROCK ON!!!!!


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I actual think it will be a good movie. It sounds like there going the right way about it, making it a CGI movie and not realsing it at cinemas only Dvd. I know theres alot they could do wron but Ive got a good feeling about this.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

loyalist42 said:


> Hmmm, ever the optimist, are we?


I'm British, being cynical is in our blood



bitsandkits said:


> WOW alot of negativity for some thing thats not even released yet,surprised that some of you have written it off already, a 70 min version of the dawn of war intro's doesnt seem like something that should be knocked before we have seen it.
> 
> and honesly do you want to watch 70 mins of chain sword ork disemboweling? Personally i would like some plot in my animation.
> 
> Just give it a chance,you never know,it could lead to bigger things movie wise,could even lead to other chapters or the heresy making it in to dvd format if the sales are their.


Except it won't, all will see is the same Ultramarines fighting the same battles and winning every time, besides a seventy-minute version of the DOW intro would be seventy minutes of Orks meeting bloody ends, although I could go for that.



Stella Cadente said:


> why?, are people really gonna get offended because we hate blue plastic space men toys? and have done for years, probably longer than most ultramarine players have been playing them, if so, then I laugh at them and there feelings.


Right with you there mate!



BloodAngelsfan said:


> Although I think a different Marine chapter would be cooler,


Any Marine Chapter would be better!



The only way an Ultramarines movie would be good is if there were faithful (not based upon) adaptations of Graham McNeil's stories about Ventris and Pasanius, though sadly I bet it'll be Cato 'I've got way to many titles' Sicarius who features.


----------



## Concept X (Sep 26, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing a trailer for it, however i would of loved a dark angels movie, love the story behind those guys.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

...............................................waiting


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

blah! too much bitching here, especially for something that could potentially be really good. and what's all this about only 40k fans watching it? i, for one, am going to watch it with as many of my friends that i can get interested in it. as long as there is blood and gore they'll love it...


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

I will even watch 70min of a still taken picture, aslong as it has a [Insert Race] on it. 

But hey! I loved "Damnatus"


----------



## Sendrak (Sep 30, 2009)

If the UM are going to be the main focus of this movie, who are the villains?

In my mind, I kind of see this movie as Heavy Metal 2000...just more WH40k in it.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe their villains will be Necrons, with Arnold as a the Necron Lord...
He'll be Back! 

IMHO, doing it with marines is better than Guard. an IG movie would look too much like another rip-off of starship troopers. ( who pretty much ripped off IG vs Tyranids.. but that is another story.. )

As for the other chapters vs Ultrasmurfs, the ultrasmurfs are a good 'generic' chapter to get into the hobby, and more easily acceptable by general public. They're also very much 'the good guys', which also helps. Same can't be said for many other chapters.

And while a 'real' movie aimed at their hardcore audience would indeed be a dark, gritty 18+ ultra-violent movie where nobody survives unscathed, to open 40K to a more general public, this would probably not be a good marketing move.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> IMHO, doing it with marines is better than Guard. an IG movie would look too much like another rip-off of starship troopers. ( who pretty much ripped off IG vs Tyranids.. but that is another story.. )
> 
> As for the other chapters vs Ultrasmurfs, the ultrasmurfs are a good 'generic' chapter to get into the hobby, and more easily acceptable by general public. They're also very much 'the good guys', which also helps. Same can't be said for many other chapters.
> 
> And while a 'real' movie aimed at their hardcore audience would indeed be a dark, gritty 18+ ultra-violent movie where nobody survives unscathed, to open 40K to a more general public, this would probably not be a good marketing move.


Why not? If you look at two of the best British movies of recent years, Dog Soldiers and 28 Days Later, both are ultra-violent and contain a certain ambiguity over who the real villains are. However I will admit that while I'm no fan of the Ultramarines, from now on I'm going to wait for this film to come out before I judge it.

This doesn't change my opinion of how I feel the film will perform, or my dissatisifaction that the Ultramarines are the featured chapter. A new chapter would be the best bet.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Sendrak said:


> If the UM are going to be the main focus of this movie, who are the villains?


the ultramarines can serve both roles, villians are supposed to be the guys on screen everyone hates, and who doesn't hate smurfs in power armour


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> the ultramarines can serve both roles, villians are supposed to be the guys on screen everyone hates, and who doesn't hate smurfs in power armour


Thats a brilliant idea, say half of them go over to chaos, fight the other half, they wipe each other out, and then all the other chapters have a none too discreet celebration at the fang. I'd definitely pay to see that!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a reply to Jez, I don't think it will be put into cinemas, its gonna go straight to DVD apparently.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I think this is great that they are doing a movie. It is put out by the people that do the bionica movies so it will probably be a straight to DVD movie. THis way they can make more money off promoting the movie in GW stores and using the movie to promote the minitures. I don't like Ultra's but they make a good choice for the good guys. THey are the flagship marine chapter for GW. They are also the chapter profiled in the new SPace Marine video game acting super human smashing orks.

The movie will probably be the Assult on Black Reach come to life on your television. Again the good guys ultra marines and the bad guy orks.

Marketing promotion "Now you can relieve your favorite scenes from the movie on the table top for only $75. Still not enough you can buy the Space Marine video game and blast orks on your computer!"

Hopefully there will be a good story line and some interesting characters in the movie so that they can produce a whole series of these.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm intrigued by the movie idea; suprised it hadn't been done yet, but seems they might actually go and do it now 

Ever the optimist, a themed movie which is similar to the opening sequence to DoW and DoW2 i think would go down really well. Look forward to seeing what comes of it


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ok. I saw this thread and was naturally interested, so I had a look... and geez guys... 

Before my big rant, I'm going to point out that
1). I Currently play an ultramarines 2nd company Force.
2). I started with Imperial Fists
3). Excessive violence would ruin the point of 40k. Excessive Violence _and Plot_ is what we want 

I am quite happy at the news, cause its not gonna be some guys in cardboard suits or bad costumes, it's CG, so that's one bullet dodged. Secondly, It's Ultramarines. Am I the only person who likes this fact? (Better not ask that!). 

Little bit of information many appear to have missed:

*Ultramarines are no longer trying to be the Poster boy/Default Chapter. check your SM codex.*

There are large portions about non-UM chapters who get up to really quite fun exploits. Now, The Ultras are getting a feel of their own (Roman/Greek?) which I really like. Given that GW are finally trying to make them interesting, give them a chance, eh? Or do you really like your ULTRAMAREENZ the way they are/were?


On a non-badly written incoherent pointless rant note, may I now start of the Traditional guessing of who we think will be playing who? (Assuming this is ok I reckon that if there are any famous actors involved, it will be a tough-guy one (vin diesel?). Just as long as we dont get Ray-winston as Calgar, i'm good. (Although, if you look at the big Calgar sitting on throne picture, That IS just Arnie, isn't it?)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> the ultramarines can serve both roles, villians are supposed to be the guys on screen everyone hates, and who doesn't hate smurfs in power armour


Um.... Me?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im surprise at the postive reactions to this. I heard its a CGI running at 70 Minuets. If this is true then I expect a PG crap film with no plot. Im very suprise to see people acting positive about this. Its being done by the Bionicle team, thats a red flag right there.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

why the fuck are they using marines. that's so boring.

they should have picked something with flair and a nice plot from an already established author.

like EISENHORN from dan abnett. that would be 40k feeling.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Fuck sake, will everyone stop the bitchfest?

If you think it'll be shit, don't watch it. Problem solved.

As for who the main characters should be, you're never going to please everyone. Make it IG, people will want marines. Make it marines, people will want Orks. Make it Orks, people will want Eldar.....

There's such a ridiculous trend of slating just about everything on the internet. Millions of people, milling around like sheep, bleating crap to whoever will listen.

The bottom line is, if this does well, the next movie could be about Orks. Or Eldar. Or Tyranids. So how about looking on the positive side? Frankly, I'm starting to wonder why GW bother doing anything to please their "fans".


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Wolfblade said:


> As for who the main characters should be, you're never going to please everyone. Make it IG, people will want marines. Make it marines, people will want Orks. Make it Orks, people will want Eldar.....


make it inquisition and you can have them all... that's a real solution..


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

as far as im concerned any 40k movie being made is awesome. it could be my least favorite race and i'd still like the idea.

as mentioned its a step in the right direction. with modern cgi i would think the look of the movie and particularly the action would be incredible. if your a 40k fan at all im sure it would be interesting. the ultramarines get a lot of smakc for being a "bland" chapter, but they have had their share of problems too in the fluff, though they ahve been pretty lucky. there has to be a chapter to fill the role that theirs does. gameworkshop needs one constant theme to follow through on with this expansion of 40k universe media, otherwise anyone new to the game wont follow along so well. the ultramarines seem to have served the company very well in getting people started into the game.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Wolfblade said:


> Frankly, I'm starting to wonder why GW bother doing anything to please their "fans".



They bother to please us :shok:?! Where is the Dark Eldar/Necron/Inquisition/Tyranid 5th edition Codexes? Where the new Dark Eldar Line Up? What happen to my fluffy Chaos Marines that are now all bland like tastless Gello? Why is it whenever there is a question on units being used for this army before but not with current rules (ie Leman Russes are a no no for SW, Basilisks cant be used for Iron Warriors anymore, Ulthwe's Seer Councils cant be used in normal games now) GW answere is "play Apokalypse"? Why is it so damn expensive for a Kharn the Betrayer model when he has less metal than a Terminator model? WTF is that about :ireful2:!

No good sir I dont think GW care much about their fans pleasure, just there profits. This movie will be shitty terrible more than likley with the current GW trend and GW wont care cause many people will get regardless just to see if it sucks. They made their buck. :so_happy:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Warlock in Training said:


> No good sir I dont think GW care much about their fans pleasure, just there profits.


Last time I check GW was a business not a circus.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Hell, I thought rambo was a decent movie.

All this movie needs to do to succeed is have crazy violence with bad ass dudes killing shitty dudes.

Let's be real. I would watch a 70 minute version of the intros to DoW.

My only disappointment is that Ultramarines probably means that chaos isn't going to be anywhere in this movie.


----------



## Grand High Marine (Sep 26, 2009)

Seriously, what is so wrong with the Ultramarines? The only complaint I ever really hear is that they're _bland_. I find them to have just as much flavor as any of the other chapters, really. I mean, you've got Space Wolves aka Vikings in Space, Blood Angels aka Vampires in Space, Dark Angels aka Gothic Monks in Space, Black Templars aka Crusading Knights in Space and the Ultramarines aka Roman Centurians in Space.... My point being, they have their own flavor, they're not really all that generic, they just happen to be the most influential Chapter in the fluff.... And, sure the name started as a bad joke (Ultramarine Blue), but it's taken on a life of its own within the now well thought out 40K-verse-- Ultramar, Ultima Segmentum, etc etc.... As far as character goes, they have the whole anti-tyranid thing going for them, they have some cool characters, Calgar is pretty impressive.....

I personally would never make a 40K film that revolves itself around Space Marines, period. Yea, they're awesome, but it's like eating candy for dinner, too much of a good thing can make you sick... I'd like to see an in depth story involving a loan Guardsman, an Inquisitor and a Rogue Trader all thrown into trying to stop a Chaos plot or something.... of course there would be some amazing scenes where Space Marines would come in and turn the tide of a battle, with some awesome visuals.... I'd just like to see a 40K movie that's a little more personal, and uses the in game stuff as a delicious backdrop.... Just my opinion.



Svartmetall said:


> *Press Announcement:*
> 'Miramax is proud to announce Jim Carrey to play the role of Leman Russ in the upcoming 'Warhammer 40,000' movie this Fall. Interviewed on-set as his fake beard was being glued on, Carrey said "I'm super excited to be part of this project! Uwe told me on the initial reading that he wanted Leman to be something of a comic relief to all this 'grim darkness' stuff in the rest of it. I showed him my trademark move - wiping the beer froth from my big power sword thingy - and he loved it. And the make-up's amazing, too, I mean wait till you see Sanguinius - Vin Diesel looks super cool with his wings on!" Shooting continues on the project, although rumours that Jessica Alba is to play Sister Amendera Kendel are as yet unconfirmed.'
> 
> 
> _*wakes up sweating from the nightmare*_


Ha, this gave me many LOLs.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> Last time I check GW was a business not a circus.


but Eldar have Clowns, badly sculpted clowns, but clowns none the less


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> but Eldar have Clowns, badly sculpted clowns, but clowns none the less


sig worthy :good: 


btw I actualy like Harquilians (sorry for bad spelling) they are the joker in space


----------



## Lord Pestilice (Jan 21, 2008)

If what has been said is true I have 3 comments as to why it might fail.
1) Ultramarines: not necessarily well liked by the majority of the fan base who actually play the game to include marine players.
2) Straight to dvd: I have never seen a series/movie do well if it went straight to dvd. Does not bode well for follow on attempts. Also limits the amount of people who will view it. If it is straight to dvd, unless you are a 40k fan or the rare person who specifically looks for obscure movies you will never know it exsists.
3) PG-13: Once again limiting the scope of what makes 40k the dark era it is. It is a sad attempt to open it up to a wider audience at the expense of diminishing it's "realism" and the feel for 40k. As someone who has been in war, military grade weaponry does horrendous things to the human body. 40k weapons are even more gruesome. Sure, the video intros for DoW and DoW II were pretty good without being overly gore filled, I feel a full 70 min of that may get old. 
Hopefully Im wrong on all 3 accounts.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well it sound great, even if they did just a load of straight to DVD films then they would still rocket. One example of this is HSM series (as much as i hate it) which began going to DVD, after being shown on the disney channel, and then proceeded on to cinema by HSM3.

I think that they will be able to do a guard movie, but only after they did a SM movie to introduce the main players, as if they began with a guard movie it would be just accused of being a Saving private Ryan/Starship troopers/Aliens ripoff.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> but Eldar have Clowns, badly sculpted clowns, but clowns none the less


The Death Jester is one of the most awesome models GW have ever made. 

And I hate Eldar.


----------



## Zamgek (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok... after reading through all the complaining...
1. They are going with Space Marines and the Ultra Marines at that because they are GW's bread and butter something like 75% of all GW sales are Space Marines.

2. Look at the old cartoon Samurai Jack human killing tons and tons of robots and lots of blood like material coming flying out of them and pipes/wires that looked a lot like guts. If they went with the Smurfs vs Necrons they could have an awesome action pact "bloody" movie where the SM don't have to win. I don't have my codex on me but a movie about the loss of the planet where Cato was wounded by the Necron lord and they lost their 5000ish year old venerable dreadnought, hell just the scene where his reactor goes critical would be totally awesome.

So stop bitching and wait for the movie to come out, and stop worrying about what army they fight... If they fight orks or Eldar then you have LotR in space... and ya you have terminator in space if its the necrons.... Just chill and wait for the movie, if it does well they will make more out the wazoo and milk it for everything its worth and you will probably get to see more SM chapters and all the other xenos...


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, I registered here just to make this post:

Has anyone seen Final Fantasy VII Advent Children?
It was a pretty solid direct to DVD CGI film was it not? (that's not necessarily rhetorical, please tell me if you disagree/i'm wrong)

I know it's a bit of a stretch to compare them, but hey, you have to admit it has a chance.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

I personally am ecstatic regarding the potential of a 40K movie. The worst that can happen is simply that the movie flops. In such a case we ignore it and pretend it never existed.

In the case that it does succeed, we bask in its radiance and enjoy 70 minutes of a bloody rendition of our favorite universe.

Personally, I see using ultramarines (as much as I find them rather boring) a shrewd move, they are by far the most recognisable trait of 40K and do easily fill the roll of the 'good guys'. Yes I may have preffered other ideas, notably inquisitor or imperial guard, but this is what we are getting, and damnit, I am going to enjoy it if it is worth enjoying.

Yes we may at times despise GW, yes we may feel that it mistreats us at times and is deaf to our woes, but when it comes down to it, they hold all of the cards. GW provides us with the ultra-violent science fiction cyber gothic fix we crave and desire. Now, they are slacking our addiction in the form of a full length computer generated movie. I intend to lie back, and relish every moment of it.

Certainly we can speculate on the potential of the film, the quality and the feasibility, but when it comes down to it, thus far we know nothing, only that the ultramarines are involved. Perhapse if some of our more closed minded members of our motley society of 40K lovers could open their perspectives to the potential of film with regard to 40K, and that maybe, just maybe ultramarines aren't the horrifying epitomy of 'omfg theyz so blandz and horriblzzz' (I mean for Christ's sake Stella Cadente, we know that you're a non-conformist 'I hate anything that smells of the generic' dissident, but lighten up) we can try to voice some constructive thoughts regarding the film, rather than blatant hate.

This is the eve of a new dawn for 40K, no, not a dawn of war, but the dawn of our glorious world of corruption, bloodshed, damnation,terror, decadence, and above all else ETERNAL WAR being born into a new form of media! 

Rejoice!

I certainly will

Az


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice to see this happen, despite all the ney-sayers. 
Ultramarines would not be my first choice, but hey, who is surprised by it?

Although apparently blue is nigh on impossible to do as a main colour on CGI as it uses a blue back drop to film on - prepare for red Ultramarines!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Nice to see this happen, despite all the ney-sayers.
> Ultramarines would not be my first choice, but hey, who is surprised by it?
> 
> Although apparently blue is nigh on impossible to do as a main colour on CGI as it uses a blue back drop to film on - prepare for red Ultramarines!


Blue only becomes a problem if you're doing normal film with CGI back drops, because the actors use a blue screen back ground. However, as it sounds like it will be all CGI with no live-action, the colours wont matter a jot. Also, they do a lot of work on Green screens now, rather than blue, but I suppose that can still mess with what colours you can use.

Still, it would seem like a wiser course to start with a more exciting chapter, the ultra-marines lack the tension that other chapters have in trying to serve the emporer. No black rage, no wolfen or rebellion against strict rules, no ancient heresy they're trying to track down(dark angels), no sins they have to atone for... they're as safe as safe can be, which makes for very little internal drama, which is what usually makes for a good war movie. Without that, you have to fall back on battle and action scenes, which I suppose can be good, but doesn't make for a great movie. Still, I'll take a wait and see approach, as it might be worth it in the end. I always wished they'd gotten that Blood angels project from ages back going, based on the comic - a disgraced captain with the remnants of his company trying to atone for his faliure seems like a perfect premise for a movie or series.

Still, we'll see what this one is like, and hope for the best.


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

Woooo hopefully this will become a big hit and boost alot of GW merchandise-I know this sounds corny but more customers will mean GW doesn't need such a high profit index from its items therefor meaning we wouldn't need to pay almost $AU20 for a Grail knight.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

JerryDaMouse said:


> Woooo hopefully this will become a big hit and boost alot of GW merchandise-I know this sounds corny but more customers will mean GW doesn't need such a high profit index from its items therefor meaning we wouldn't need to pay almost for a Grail knight.


Good thought, but don't believe it, more customers just means they'll post a higher yearly earning for the company, rather than reduce costs for the models. And for metal models, pray for the cost of pewter to go down, that'll affect the prices more than customers.

Meanwhile, I'm going to be working on how to convert plastic knights to Grail Knights, I'm not paying $160 for my unit :wink:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I also think this will be a good thing. It probably will not reduce the prices any and there will probably be tons of cross promotion stuff but hopefully if they do start making decent profits they will turn some of the all metal armies into plastic.

I think the movie will be ultra marines and orks just look at the space marine game trailer.





Hopefull the CGI will be more like the Dawn of war intro but still nice and I hope they make the orks the savage brutal barbrians that they are. The Randy Coulter space marine is my favorite of course I could see him as a space marine in real life.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok hi guys
This is a good thing with all the chaps and chapetts say no to the smurfs i say yes its the best choice(only time i will ever say that) as they are a all round chapter.
also why was it not a gortrex and felix movie i still say that would make an awsome film.

Pete.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

JerryDaMouse said:


> Woooo hopefully this will become a big hit and boost alot of GW merchandise-I know this sounds corny but more customers will mean GW doesn't need such a high profit index from its items therefor meaning we wouldn't need to pay almost for a Grail knight.


Good luck on that one.



morfangdakka said:


> I also think this will be a good thing. It probably will not reduce the prices any and there will probably be tons of cross promotion stuff but hopefully if they do start making decent profits they will turn some of the all metal armies into plastic.
> 
> I think the movie will be ultra marines and orks just look at the space marine game trailer.
> YouTube - Warhammer 40k Space Marine Trailer
> ...


Great, not only are the boys in bland going to star, but wow, they're fighting Orks. Inhuman monsters whom the audience won't give a rat's furry arse about. With villains this sterotypical you can gurantee the heroes will be square jaw personality-less uncharismatic twonks with dialogue along the lines of "I live to serve the Emperor" or some equally banal soundbyte.

If we have to put up with the Ultramarines, then at least give us Chaos as the villians, that way at least we'll have someone to stick up for.


----------



## burad (Sep 20, 2009)

More of us wil be rootin' for Da Boyz than you realize, I think.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, violence vs aliens and the choice of chapter will help lower the age rating of the movie, since presenting the gritty reality of the imperium could scare some of the audience, you know?

I'm old enough to appreciate a deep story and to stand some strong visuals as would be required for an accurate depiction of some of the harsher parts of the 40K universe (Dark eldar slave pits? nurgle's corruption in a warp lost battle barge? talk about desperation...) but I don't think the broader audience is half-ready for that. Better to start with a "dumber" but safer approach and introduce them little by little, when they are ready for a more mature thing.

Kinda what the Harry Potter series did... don't get me wrong, all the books are kids stuff, but the evolution in maturity of themes (and length!) is undeniable. Or what Martin did on the Song of Ice and Fire series... Fantasy elements which would turn off many readers are almost nonexistant until you are completely hooked... and even then they are introduced little by little.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah so we'll be taking the James Bond/Star Trek approach and produce a few gems mixed in with a great mound of s**t. My enthusiasm for this coming catastrophe knows no bounds.

Seriously, if your going to dumb down, you might as well pour the money down the toliet, because the effect will be the same. If we're going to have a 40k movie, let's do it properly. Given the sheer number of great stories being submitted by the Black Library authors (currently reading Emperor's mercy) any 40k film should be just as good.

Anyway to illustrate my point, here's an example of what I mean:


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

Found this on the tubes. I am somewhat certain it is made by the company in question.






The quality looks ok. Blur it is not. But ok.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Umm, if that's the best they can do then this film will be everything I and its many detractors have said it will be.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Still feeling bad about this. They may have to raise prices due to the lack of intrest and all the DVDs they made.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope it's terrible. Seems most people just want to bitch about something they know fuck all about yet. You don't deserve to have a good movie.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

That mention of advent children was good, that movie had a plot that when you allowed yourself to accept its simplicity, was acceptably interesting, and the animation allowed them to make omnislash make sence. (And the cell phone victory music was a lol moment)

If they can do at least that well, I'll be happy, if they dont I will forget I saw it and move on.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

That was the first of the Bionicle series to come out I think, the ones that came out later were somewhat better, though it wasn't too much above than what you saw here. Another thing is that they did this some five to ten years ago, so we have a bit of hope that their skills advanced to some extent.

Though I still have no idea why didn't they ask that studio who did the special effects for Lord of the Rings, those guys are the best on the planet IMHO. Probably not because of the money... and no, I'm not implying that GW has shitloads of money...  Maybe the guys over there hate the Ultramarines too, so they said to GW "Come up with something worthwhile or GTFO!" "But teh SPESS MUHREEENS are teh ROXXOOORRZZZ!!!!!!" "GTFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

WOW! Expectations are REALLY low for a movie that as yet, we know very little about. Seems like everyone thinks GW is going to screw this up just because they've screwed up the game itself lately.












WAIT! That _*is*_ a reasonable assumption!



But heres hoping they dont.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

BrotherYorei said:


> WOW! Expectations are REALLY low for a movie that as yet, we know very little about. Seems like everyone thinks GW is going to screw this up just because they've screwed up the game itself lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. GW been pretty shitty to its fans and buyers alike for the past few years, it seems the talent fell over and died while prices get higher. What does anyone expect from us. Talk about how much they care when there all about profits with little effort, no. At least the BL books are still awsome. Let them prove me and the other critics wrong (please) by making a decent flick.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> Good luck on that one.
> If we have to put up with the Ultramarines, then at least give us Chaos as the villians, that way at least we'll have someone to stick up for.


Sorry dude; I disagree. I'm with elkhantar on this one. Thing is, most people's first reaction will be something along the lines of
"I wish they hadn't chosen ultramarines and instead went for [insert my favourite army here and for these reasons] and were instead fighting [insert my (least)favourite antagonist army here and for these reasons]"

You can't have your cake and eat it. If GW went for chaos as the enemy people would complain that it would be the Black Legion... Thing is BL are the embodiment of everything about chaos. 4th ed codex says it was based on BL as they can field everything. Ultramarines were chosen as they are 'codex' and therefore you can include everything. Sure, you don't get the cool quirky stuff from non-codex chapters but to be frank - there are so many to choose from that it doesn't make a difference to me.

Firstly, I thought I'd rather see guard than SMs. But that doesn't matter when you think about it. Anything is better than nothing.

Then we have people going on about "I hope the film makers don't screw this up" etc. Thing is, you can't please everyone. I didn't like any of the Lord of the Rings films and I bet it grossed bucket loads at the cinemas/after sales/merchandise/etc. You can't make a film that everyone will like unless you give everyone half a gramme of soma before the showing - then everything is hunkey-dorey for a coupple of hours.

Basically I'm up for it no matter what's going to happen. If its a good film I might even buy it. If its not, I won't burn my 40K stuff. I'll just say to my friends that I wish it was done a bit differently and then go see another film and to be honest I'm more pumped up to see surrogates and avatar at the moment.

There, rant over.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Sorry dude; I disagree. I'm with elkhantar on this one. Thing is, most people's first reaction will be something along the lines of
> "I wish they hadn't chosen ultramarines and instead went for [insert my favourite army here and for these reasons] and were instead fighting [insert my (least)favourite antagonist army here and for these reasons]"
> 
> You can't have your cake and eat it. If GW went for chaos as the enemy people would complain that it would be the Black Legion... Thing is BL are the embodiment of everything about chaos. 4th ed codex says it was based on BL as they can field everything. Ultramarines were chosen as they are 'codex' and therefore you can include everything. Sure, you don't get the cool quirky stuff from non-codex chapters but to be frank - there are so many to choose from that it doesn't make a difference to me.
> ...


I fail to see whats wrong with that. But even so, the problem is not their favourite army not being the heroes of the movie, but that its always those Ultrasmurfs. Half of the BRB and more than that in the SM Codex is stuffed with Ultrasmurfs, they're in that new X-Box game thingee, on posters... OF COURSE everyones getting sick of it! And with Blood Ravens too.

There is a fine line between a "good film that people can choose not to like" and a "crappy film people have trouble liking". Like Matrix vs. Underworld: Matrix needs an active viewer to be able to shine in its full glory, and thus its hard to like, while Underworld is just a miserable Mary Sue, though we still have to be thankful that there were no sparkling vampires there...

We worry because we care about the already bad reputation this hobby has, it being rather close to nerddom. I don't feel like hearing someone ask "You're playing with those things from that awful movie with those huge blue armoured men? Eeewwww...". Its kinda hard to convince people that the 40K universe is rich and interesting with a first impression like that.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> We worry because we care about the already bad reputation this hobby has, it being rather close to nerddom. I don't feel like hearing someone ask "You're playing with those things from that awful movie with those huge blue armoured men? Eeewwww...". Its kinda hard to convince people that the 40K universe is rich and interesting with a first impression like that.


I don't think that's really going to be an issue, since it's almost certainly going to be a straight to DVD movie. The vast majority of the people seeing it will already be a part of the hobby.

I see what you're saying though, and you're right, it really wouldn't help. I hardly go around shouting out my fondness for GW products from the rooftops. People I know would be absolutely shocked to learn I paint plastic army men from the future.


----------



## Hammer27 (Sep 1, 2009)

I really see this thing come out on DVD first. Even if it dosnt hit the big screen first, it will still be a really cool way to introduce new potential players to the game. Just let them borrow the DVD, or invite them over and make them watch it. Then youve hooked a new player into the mix!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

You know, despite all those slagging this thing off - they will buy it any way!!!

Long live GW!!


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

After reading through nearly all these posts, I feel like :suicide::hang1::headbutt::ireful2:. Come on people, enough bitching. Sure, ultramarines are the poster child of 40k, but lets try to be a bit more optimistic. It's a movie. Who cares. Lets try to be a bit constructive, we know GW rarely listens to us, but if we come together as one with well thought out ideas and hopes, maybe they will take some hints from us. I personally would like to see a short history, maybe 5 minutes worth, to fill in the noobs at the beginning. Then, perhaps a battle from the tyrannic wars? Say Marneus(?) and company saving Ultramar. The real question, imho, is who would you like to see acting here? Maybe Bruce Willis as Marneus(?).


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Bruce Willis? jeez, this movie will probably have '' hollywood actors '' even more B-grade than those from Command and Conquer RA3:laugh:

personnaly I think this movie will destroy some of the stuff we associate with the 40k universe. Its like a book. OK a picture book to an extent, but as a general rule we all think of this and that, characters, daemons, planets and god knows what else slightly differently, individually. What I think a bloodthirster chewing up IG is like is probably a bit different to what another guy thinks. To me its what gives it depth, as it has some '' guidlines '' but for the most part we can create what we like in our own minds. Now when someone else does this and shows it to us, its _their_ version of things but we take it as _the_ version of things. Its hard to explain, but I hope you kinda understand what im getting at.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I hope it arrives to Mexico...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay point made, I will give this film a chance.

But as I understand it the film will be done in CGI, so the actors aren't going to be the main attraction.

Anyway, while I don't see Bruce Willis as anything like Marneus Calgar, does anyone agree with me that Ray Winstone would make a great Ursarkar Creed?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It'll probably end up being voiced by the people who did the first Resident Evil game:grin:


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh My COD!


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

bobss said:


> Bruce Willis? jeez, this movie will probably have '' hollywood actors '' even more B-grade than those from Command and Conquer RA3:laugh:


 If you are talking about the Mixed Martial Artists Gina and Randy, and the various sexy models, then yes.

Jonathan Pryce, Tim Curry, George Takei, Peter Stormare, and J.K. Simmons are all pretty high profile.

They were given free reign to camp it up in the game. It's the developers little bit of self-parody in the recent sequels.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Say that Kane is a crappy actor. *I DARE YOU!* Hell, hes the one that makes Nod look worth the damn. Hes probably a champion of Tzeentch by the way and Tiberium is a bit different kind of warpstone. :laugh:

Bruce Willis? Nah, he'd be best as an Imperial Guard officer, or maybe even a Commissar. Just imagine: Bruce Willis in a bullet hole-ridden shirt, leather coat, a cigarette in his left hand, a bolt pistol in the right and a Commissar hat on his head, and that usual look from Die Hard. Awesome. :grin:


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Wolfblade said:


> People I know would be absolutely shocked to learn I paint plastic army men from the future.


Boooo Hiss!!, Always be proud of your Hobbies! . :victory:


----------



## Starfire (Oct 19, 2009)

If its CGI then actors wont be involved - unless you guys are tlaking about voice actors 

I really hope this will be aweseom but i have my doubts - for a start to cover something as epic as warhammer, even if its just about 1 battle - 70mins is freaking short 

also those who have read teh heracy books will know how brutal space marine combat is supposed to be - if im going to watch it on film I want to see it in all its horrific glory, certificate 18 style, only problem is that stops a huge section, probbaly the bigger section of the fan base from watching it.

How epic can a space marine movie with a 12A certificate be? not very im guessing


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I would hope the voice actors aren't famous, I find that sometimes it can spoil this kind of movie. Take the Bruce Willis example; if it were Bruce Willis sounding like Bruce Willis, then all movie I'm going to be picturing.... any takers? Yeah, Bruce fucking Willis.




Bogg said:


> Boooo Hiss!!, Always be proud of your Hobbies! . :victory:


Be proud that it's full of total nerds and geeks? Absolutely not.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Say that Kane is a crappy actor. *I DARE YOU!* Hell, hes the one that makes Nod look worth the damn. Hes probably a champion of Tzeentch by the way and Tiberium is a bit different kind of warpstone. :laugh:


Though in RL, he's a bit of a dipstick imho. But he plays Kane Very Well indeed. I just LOVE NoD propaganda. ( My computer incidently has been customized to look like a NoD machine  )

Now THAT would be a movie I'd LOVE to see... one about the Command & Conquer Tiberium universe.. 

PEACE THROUGH POWER!!!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Say that Kane is a crappy actor. I DARE YOU! Hell, hes the one that makes Nod look worth the damn. Hes probably a champion of Tzeentch by the way and Tiberium is a bit different kind of warpstone.


Ill agree that Joe Kucan isn`t bad and does portray Kane fairly well and he is the kinda guy that probably would play C&C anyway ( yes hes sad BUT no were near as annoying as that asian guy, bob something? from Battlecast ), my quote was aimed at RA3, there is nothing sadder on campaign mode ( or F- skirmish, that does my head in!!! ) than a _real_ person who has clearly been picked for this job because-

A) they have large breasts and look hot in an Allied/Soviet/or Samurai uniform

B) they are the kinda _B Grade_ stars that have nothing better to do, would david hasslehof really have been on a bloody video-game if he had more to do?

- telling you to go destroy something random
C&C3 + KW were OK, RA3 was a step to far IMO, lets hope C&C4 is better

oh and wtf? this is a 40k thread why am I babling on about C&C? anyway, in my opinion, if this movie is just UltraSMurfs blasting ten-bells outta some Nids ill be exited and it will rock, rocking in a way 300 rocked. But if this movie actually _tries_ then I think it will fail, unless it usess some of the more darker/ deeper elements, which arnt exactly suitable and are a tad complex.

I dont wanna open the whole '' is 40k sad '' tin of worms again, but lets be honest, this hobby does have a higher percentage of nerds/geeks/whatever insults you bestow upon them, than most hobbies, probably only Warcraft could compete

Oh, and to RA3 fans out there, you have to see my Soviet Super Reactor domino`s


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

:grin:Ok, Ok. Bruce Willis was a bit of a stretch(?). I thought Marneus needed an older, rough actor to be portrayed. Oh well.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

RA3 was a pain in the ass. One day my dad asked me to help him out with a soviet mission he couldn't solve (somewhere in the middle), and I said what the hell, I never even played the game but lets give it a shot. Having played C&C3 before (a LOT) it took me a couple minutes to get the hang of the game, then finished the rest of the campaign (medium difficulty I think) in a couple hours. RA3 is no big deal. C&C? Yes please! 

But I digress.

Now that you mentioned it, Ultramarines could rock in a 300ish way, with lots of bits o' people flying about (which is, truth to be told, half of what 40K is about), but with GW's obsession with underage kids I'm not sure we're going to get that kind of 18+ action we're hoping for. But I do hope that they'll grow some balls and try to make it even more Khornate than 300. Whoo boy, I'd love that! :grin:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Fire Lord said:


> It's a movie. Who cares. Lets try to be a bit constructive, we know GW rarely listens to us, but if we come together as one with well thought out ideas and hopes, maybe they will take some hints from us.


Good call. If people got together and came up with some realistically do-able ideas that were suitable for a movie and sent it to GW/whoever's making this film then maybe we could influence it. Probably not, but it would be worth a try.



The Sullen One said:


> Anyway, while I don't see Bruce Willis as anything like Marneus Calgar, does anyone agree with me that Ray Winstone would make a great Ursarkar Creed?


Creed.. awesomeness right there my friend.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Good call. If people got together and came up with some realistically do-able ideas that were suitable for a movie and sent it to GW/whoever's making this film then maybe we could influence it. Probably not, but it would be worth a try.


Heard that so many places so many times... hell, even I said such things and contributed to whatever that was going on. Make a guess if it made any difference.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm a bit dissapointed by the 12A certificate and the 70 mins length. Other than that i'm sure we've all been waiting for a 40k movie for ages FINALLY GW HAS LISTENED TO US!


----------



## Andevard (Feb 3, 2009)

i'm actually excited... 
i just want to see what will happen..
there are so many ways it could go..
but i would've rather wanted to see it being about the heresy..
either that or dark angels !
don't trash it completely.. you haven't seen it yet


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I just remembered how awesome the intros to the two dawn of war games were. If the movie is seventy minutes worth of anything like that, I think we'll be in good shape.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It seems like the majority of people are just giving vent to inner dick inside here (well I know Stella trolls every where so thats no surprise from him :grin.

'Oh nos its the ultramarines, they're so boring and bland, the majority of people don't even like them'- bullsh*t

Lots of people like and play Ultramarines, otherwise GW wouldn't continuously use them as their poster boys. They've got a lot of depth, if you've not read the Ultramarine novels from BL then just shut the hell up about the 'smurfs', you know bugger all about them.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I for one am looking forwards to this take on the GW IP, should be interesting even if it turns out to not exactly what I imagined.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Considering your avatar and continuous defense of Ultra Smurfs shout Ultra lover. Good for you, but many people on here seem to dislike the Ultras and perfer a different army. I myself like to see a movie on Crimson Fist and the Ork invasion. Great stuff there. Or even the IF and their first company Captain. Hell I love to see a Soul Drinker movie. Never will happen. Even Salamanders. The point is there are plenty of Codex Chapters that are as popular and (from my experiance) more played than Ultras. The DOW games are proof that Ultras are not needed to make a SM franchise popular, the Blood Ravens did just fine on there own. So again the force down our throats Ultra have a couple of people going "yawn" and GW does it cause they really dont know any better and dont care as long as the money flows. They went from a Hobby loving and customer relations to a typical uncaring greedy company. They make some good buisness desicions but there common sense in keeping customers and people skills suck as of late.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Just got this in my email, annoucments of director and script writer

http://www.ultramarinesthemovie.com...gn=6d957de758-email_issue001&utm_medium=email


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Dan Abnett... Screen writer:biggrin:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Heres Dan talking about it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBsWc1i4Cr4&feature=player_embedded#


----------

